# Protective paper or teflon sheet?



## rosco219 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an epson 1100 , heat press, ciss from.cobra ink with sub ink . I just need to know where to get this paper i see in these videos.... Can i get it locally at say walmart ? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Kraft paper works the best.


----------



## rosco219 (Aug 8, 2012)

skdave said:


> Kraft paper works the best.


Where can I find that? would it be at the grocery store? Walmart?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Sams or Costco or Uline on line


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

I havn't used it with dye-sub, but I've used rolled Kraft paper as something kids can draw on before, I assume its the same.

I don't know how wide you want it, but you can get rolls at staples (or staples.com).

Heres some on clearance.

Staples® Kraft Paper Rolls, 60-lb., 30" x 40' | Staples®


----------



## KDRusty (Aug 4, 2012)

You can get rolls of kraft paper from Home Depot and Lowes in the paint department. If you have a friend or know someone who works in printing you can get butt roll ends of paper usually for free. One end roll will last you a long time.

KDRusty


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Also sams club as the butcher paper which I have used. Don't know if there is a difference between the Kraft or butcher paper.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Also sams club as the butcher paper which I have used. Don't know if there is a difference between the Kraft or butcher paper.


I think I have the same stuff, this is white paper and maybe 3ft wide in a roll? I think I paid 10 bucks for it. If so, the kraft paper I recall is brown.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought the roll paper cutter and buy the rolls from Uline.
30 lb. Kraft Paper Roll - 18" x 1,200' S-3574 - Uline


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I bought the roll paper cutter and buy the rolls from Uline.
> 30 lb. Kraft Paper Roll - 18" x 1,200' S-3574 - Uline


I got one of them guillotine cutters at habor frieght to cut the paper that way I could cut other things too.


----------

